# Frozen Embryo Transfer and brown discharge



## snehak (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi please anybody help me!!!
Frozen Embryo transfer on 29 Sept 11 
Started brownish discharge from 2 Oct 2011 till date
Have my Pregnancy test on 12 Oct 2011
2 days left??
I am confused...I spoke to my nurse they said it is fine unless I start heavy bleeding...
Does anybody had same experience and had BFP


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

It could very well be implantation bleed - as its brown it is the old stuff honey.
Try not to worry - easier said than done.  Not long til OTD.
   


Mini xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi snehak

I had brown blood before OTD, but got my BFP, I had more blood at 6 weeks and 9 weeks pregnant but as you can see from my ticker all ok and bubs due in 4 weeks!!

Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## snehak (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot ladies... just waiting for 12th...


----------

